# hello



## vikki (Sep 7, 2013)

Hi all I used to keep rats and have a lot of guinea pigs but have today become a foster carer to four mice who were handed into a friends rescue. Looks like three boys and one girl had all been housed together and they look to be juveniles. Looking forward to doing some reading some good advice, thanks.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Hello, and welcome.  I would seperate them so the girl isn't housed with the boys. Not only will she get pregnant (probably too soon), but at some point they will start fighting for her. Sorry if you already knew that.


----------



## vikki (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks as soon as I thought she may be female I put her in a separate tank  can't see nipples on her but the distance between openings is much shorter than the other three so will wait and see. The others all have visible plums so definitely boys.
Is there any way I can gauge their age at all?


----------



## Mionemouse (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi and welcome


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Welcome to the forum and well done for taking them in 

Guessing a mousies age is pretty hard, if they are still very small and lively you know they are young, much older ones tend to lose a bit of their coat condition and not so much their character but become a bit more reserved with less energy output. The in-betweeny stages are pretty hard to guess at if you have no idea at all x


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Forgot to mention that if your girly might be pregnant, make sure she is getting a good food diet


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

